# $NON-NLS$ tags



## sowieso (26. Feb 2008)

Hi!

Beim Eclipse compiler gibt es so eine Option "non externalized strings missing $NON-NLS$ tags".

Was ist damit denn um Gottest Willen gemeint?

googeln brachte mir keinen Erfolg...


----------



## Wildcard (26. Feb 2008)

*verschieb*
Strings lässt man sich mit Eclipse automatisch externalisieren (für Übersetzungen usw.). Ist nun ein String dabei, der nicht externalisiert werden soll, dann markiert Eclipse ihn mit //$NON-NLS$ um in beim nächsten Durchlauf nicht nochmal als zu  externalisierenden String anzuzeigen.


----------



## HLX (26. Feb 2008)

Zur Bedeutung Externalisieren: Du kannst Strings in einem sprachabhängigen Resource File halten. Dabei ersetzt du im Code, den String durch einen Schlüssel, der im Resource File auf die gewünschte Ausgabe gemappt ist. Je nach eingestellter Sprache wird der entsprechende Text angezeigt.

Verwendest du keine Externalisierung, kannst du die Warnung auch abschalten.


----------



## sowieso (26. Feb 2008)

Verstehe. Die Warnung schalte ich wieder ab.

Vielen Dank!


----------

